# Ogden area hotel recommendation



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a not so high priced hotel in the Ogden or surrounding area that is in a safe area to stay in for 1 night? The grandson is going to be hunting at Ogden Bay on a mentored hunt and we're going to meet the mentor at around 4:30 AM. It's probably close to a 1 hour 45 minute drive from our home to the launch point. Was thinking of staying over in that area so we could cut down the drive to say 30 minutes or less. Any suggestions?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

High country inn on 12th. It will be a straight shot west from there. 

There's another motel west of the freeway on 12th it may be cheaper and anywhere ogden is plenty safe.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I would suggest getting a hotel in Roy or Clearfield as you are about ten to fifteen minutes from Ogden bay. There are several right off the 335 exit in Clearfield that I drive right by all the time.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a few hotels on 20th that would be close safe and affordable also.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Isn't there a state park close to there to pitch a tent and stay the night?


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Antelope Island is close but it is about 25-30 minutes from the gate to the campgrounds and then you have all of the entry and camping fees ($15-$30) on top of that as well.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Ft Buenaventura. Just off west 24th.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

KOA on the west side of the freeway off Wilson lane or 20th street.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> Isn't there a state park close to there to pitch a tent and stay the night?


I don't think that they would be wanting to be breaking camp at 3:30 in the morning to meet someone by 4:30. That would be a little bit rough.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When my travel agent (aka wifey) got involved my hotel room got seriously upgraded from what I was looking at (Motel 3 1/2) and then it was free! Turns out we had a bunch of Marriott rewards points and we got a room for the night at no charge...can't beat that with a stick !!!:grin:


----------

